# Hello from Bemidji MN



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* tazzed. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## tazzed (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## bcampbell_asa (Jul 10, 2007)

welcome, Use to live in mora, Mn, went to school there.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT!
:wav:


----------

